# Bandit Sizes and Depths



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

How do I know if a Bandit lure is a 100,200 or 300 and what depths do they go while trolling? Any help is deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

You should get the Precision Trolling app on your phone and buy what baits your using, very helpful


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure how to tell. But I was able to go trolling around Brest Bay, and Lake Erie last spring/early summer, and just dragged Bandits. I caught limits of Walleyes every time, in a couple hours. Once my wife and I limited in 2:15. No electronics, no idea how deep we were, or how fast we were going. Couldn't see any marks. Crushed em. 
https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/bandit-lures-walleye-deep-crankbait

_*Gotta *_have Fruit Dots, and Chrome/Blue Back. I'd get 3 of each of those, and run at least 2 of each, all the time.


----------



## Solera189 (Sep 13, 2019)

ready2fish said:


> You should get the Precision Trolling app on your phone and buy what baits your using, very helpful





ready2fish said:


> You should get the Precision Trolling app on your phone and buy what baits your using, very helpful


Just discovered precision trolling app. I purchased a few for the lites I just purchased 
But looking like I’m better off purchasing the entire package. One question I have with this app is.For example If I’m using bandit deep diver but need to add weight to go a little deeper. Does it show you the weight needed for situations like this? I don’t see it anywhere on the app. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Solera189 said:


> Just discovered precision trolling app. I purchased a few for the lites I just purchased
> But looking like I’m better off purchasing the entire package. One question I have with this app is.For example If I’m using bandit deep diver but need to add weight to go a little deeper. Does it show you the weight needed for situations like this? I don’t see it anywhere on the app. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Here's the snap weight chart to give you an idea of the added depth.


----------



## Solera189 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lund Explorer said:


> Here's the snap weight chart to give you an idea of the added depth.





Lund Explorer said:


> Here's the snap weight chart to give you an idea of the added depth.


Thank you. So for example if I’m running a deep diver bandit at 22’ with 195’ of line out. I let out another 50’ add desired weight then let out another 50’?


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Solera189 said:


> Thank you. So for example if I’m running a deep diver bandit at 22’ with 195’ of line out. I let out another 50’ add desired weight then let out another 50’?


The chart calls for running 50' from rod tip to weight, and then 50' from the weight to the lure. Look at the dive chart for the lure @ 50'. Then add the appropriate weight and speed to get you to the desired depth. You should save yourself 95 feet of line.


----------



## Solera189 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lund Explorer said:


> The chart calls for running 50' from rod tip to weight, and then 50' from the weight to the lure. Look at the dive chart for the lure @ 50'. Then add the appropriate weight and speed to get you to the desired depth. You should save yourself 95 feet of line.


Thanks for the help. Really appreciate the advice.


----------

